# Where to retire, Spain, North Cyprus, or Greece.



## Guest

Hi we are a couple who have lived in Perth Western Australia for 35 years, I just retired and looking to settle in either Spain, North Cyprus, or Greece.
I have been a member of this forum for nearly a year, and this is my first post, reason for the long delay was to read and get as much information as I could about Spain, and when the time came I could ask questions, I only want to rent but if a property came along that we liked and was a reasonable price then we would think about buying, the information I need is where to settle, Costa del sol, Costa Calida, Costa Brava, Costa Blanca, we love the Mediterranean and Lived in Turkey for 8 months, a place called Kusadasi, really enjoyed Turkey and the great history of the country, but it's not the place for us getting very expensive now, looked at Greece and spent some time there, but again not for us, haven't been to North Cyprus, but have been reading a lot about the place, and there seems to be a lot of problems on the island, they will take your money but they don't want the Brits there, I love Australia so can't really say anything bad about the place, just the cost of living very high, crime the same as in any city, and can be very hot, we live on the coast like to visit bars and restaurants, love having a meal and watching the sun going down, walks along the beach front, like the hustle and bustle of activity, love the fruit and veg markets, so looking for an apartment near the sea, and close to everything, we will not be coming to Spain until September or later, will be selling our house, and using the bank interest to support ourselves, don't really want a car, so bus and train to get around is a must as we will do a lot of travelling around Spain, and use the apartment as a base, thanking you.

Robert & Margaret


----------



## 90199

Hello Robert,

First visit the Canary Islands, then decide...........

Hepa


----------



## Guest

which island Tenerife or Lanzarote, we are just looking for a place to settle down and enjoy our retirement, 

Robert & Margaret


----------



## lynn

Robert46 said:


> Hi we are a couple who have lived in Perth Western Australia for 35 years, I just retired and looking to settle in either Spain, North Cyprus, or Greece.
> I have been a member of this forum for nearly a year, and this is my first post, reason for the long delay was to read and get as much information as I could about Spain, and when the time came I could ask questions, I only want to rent but if a property came along that we liked and was a reasonable price then we would think about buying, the information I need is where to settle, Costa del sol, Costa Calida, Costa Brava, Costa Blanca, we love the Mediterranean and Lived in Turkey for 8 months, a place called Kusadasi, really enjoyed Turkey and the great history of the country, but it's not the place for us getting very expensive now, looked at Greece and spent some time there, but again not for us, haven't been to North Cyprus, but have been reading a lot about the place, and there seems to be a lot of problems on the island, they will take your money but they don't want the Brits there, I love Australia so can't really say anything bad about the place, just the cost of living very high, crime the same as in any city, and can be very hot, we live on the coast like to visit bars and restaurants, love having a meal and watching the sun going down, walks along the beach front, like the hustle and bustle of activity, love the fruit and veg markets, so looking for an apartment near the sea, and close to everything, we will not be coming to Spain until September or later, will be selling our house, and using the bank interest to support ourselves, don't really want a car, so bus and train to get around is a must as we will do a lot of travelling around Spain, and use the apartment as a base, thanking you.
> 
> Robert & Margaret


Hi Robert and Margaret,

Why don't you start by renting your home back in Australia, and give yourself some time to get to know Spain properly before you burn your bridges so to speak? Rentals are in plentiful supply, and very reasonable, so I think you will have no problem securing something to suit, but you still have the ability to move to another area should you want to. 
I would also say that from our experience, the cost of living in Spain is not dissimilar to that of the UK. That may still be cheaper than what you are used to in Aus, but I wouldn't base any financial calculations on it being a 'cheap' place to live (and of course, the banks aren't exactly offering high interest rates on savings at the moment). 
Good luck with the move

Lynn


----------



## 90199

Robert46 said:


> which island Tenerife or Lanzarote, we are just looking for a place to settle down and enjoy our retirement,
> 
> Robert & Margaret


There are Seven large islands, Lanzarote, Fuertventura, Gran Canaria, Tenerife, La Palma, La Gomera and last but not least El Hierro, where I live.

All the islands are completely unique and very diverse, from the arid sun baked Eastern Isles of Lanzarote and Fuerteventura, to the three lush green western Isles of La Palma, Gomera and Hierro. Tenerife and Gran Canaria are mini continents with dry southern areas, where the tourist resorts are, to green northern areas. Myself I have a liking for all of the islands.

The cost of living here is cheaper than Spain, our purchase tax is only 5%.

The climate here is wonderful, described in ancient times as the Fortunate Isles with a climate of eternal springtime. I do not need any heating in my house and I live 650 metres above the Ocean, yesterday people were swimming in the Atlantic. I wore shorts and T shirt over Christmas.

The down side is we are somewhat isolated compared with Spain.

See the link below for Photos of where I live

Hepa


----------



## Guest

Lovely Photographs Hepa, 
Lynn we rented our House out for a year and a half, and lived in Europe. I don't want to do this again, tenant's stopped paying the rent and what a mess they left the house in, I was insured and had an estate agent looking after the property, so got back most of the rent but to fix up the house, it cost me quite a few dollars, so will not rent out again, I just don't understand why people are like this. we get 6.55% interest on our savings so will only use the interest to live on and not the principal. Robert


----------



## xicoalc

lynn said:


> Hi Robert and Margaret,
> 
> Why don't you start by renting your home back in Australia, and give yourself some time to get to know Spain properly before you burn your bridges so to speak? Rentals are in plentiful supply, and very reasonable, so I think you will have no problem securing something to suit, but you still have the ability to move to another area should you want to.
> I would also say that from our experience, the cost of living in Spain is not dissimilar to that of the UK. That may still be cheaper than what you are used to in Aus, but I wouldn't base any financial calculations on it being a 'cheap' place to live (and of course, the banks aren't exactly offering high interest rates on savings at the moment).
> Good luck with the move
> 
> Lynn


:clap2:


----------



## Veronica

If you are looking at Northern Cyprus you will be fine as long as you rent and do not consider buying under any circumstances.
The North of the island is under illegal Turkish occupation and is although they call themselves the Turkish republic of Cyprus it is not recognised by anyone other than Turkey.
Most of the properties there are built illegally onm Greek Cypriot owned land and title deeds issued by the Turkish regime are not worth the paper they are printed on.
It is a lovely part of the world, fabulous coastlines and mountain ranges but I stress, do not consider buying there.

Veronica


----------



## Guadalcantara

If you are talking expensive, then the Costa del Sol may not be for you as much as other areas, particularly the Costa Blanca or Costa Brava.


----------



## Alcalaina

Robert46 said:


> I only want to rent but if a property came along that we liked and was a reasonable price then we would think about buying, the information I need is where to settle, *Costa del sol, Costa Calida, Costa Brava, Costa Blanca,* ....
> 
> Robert & Margaret


Spain does have another Costa, the Costa de la Luz - the Atlantic coast between Gibraltar and Portugal. Often overlooked but totally brilliant (and yes I am biased!) 

Some photos: Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Alcalaina's Album: Costa de la Luz


----------



## gus-lopez

& another , the Costa Calida ! Costa Cálida - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guadalcantara

True. Also Calida, Almeria etc, etc!


----------



## littleredrooster

gus-lopez said:


> & another , the Costa Calida ! Costa Cálida - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Problem is that they all Costa plenty now.
Costa Luz is probably mildest, but the Winter climate is not normally brilliant anywhere on the Peninsula.

The Canaries are worth a look, mild all year round, possibly Tenerife would fit the bill and have the most to offer, either North or South both quite different, and a good base to get around the other lovely islands, mostly with their own micro climates, though beware of the Easterly islands which are a bit dry and dusty,with an almost constant prevailing Easterly breeze from Africa.

I had ten great years in Tenerife and eventually moved to the mainland only for the freedom to drive all over Europe.
I am now near Valencia which is a great city with a bit of everything, including lovely beaches and pretty countryside a little inland, as well as being an excellent spot for travelling or communicating in all directions.


----------



## lynn

Robert46 said:


> Lovely Photographs Hepa,
> Lynn we rented our House out for a year and a half, and lived in Europe. I don't want to do this again, tenant's stopped paying the rent and what a mess they left the house in, I was insured and had an estate agent looking after the property, so got back most of the rent but to fix up the house, it cost me quite a few dollars, so will not rent out again, I just don't understand why people are like this. we get 6.55% interest on our savings so will only use the interest to live on and not the principal. Robert


I do sympathise with your experience of renting, but would reiterate that I would not recommend buying in Spain until you have had some time living here. The property market is extremely depressed at the moment, and should you purchase a home, you are going to find it very very difficult to sell should you subsequently feel that it doesn't meet your requirements.


----------



## Alcalaina

lynn said:


> I do sympathise with your experience of renting, but would reiterate that I would not recommend buying in Spain until you have had some time living here. The property market is extremely depressed at the moment, and should you purchase a home, you are going to find it very very difficult to sell should you subsequently feel that it doesn't meet your requirements.


And prices are predicted to fall another 10-15% this year because of all the unsold housing stock, according to yesterday's paper.


----------



## lynn

Alcalaina said:


> And prices are predicted to fall another 10-15% this year because of all the unsold housing stock, according to yesterday's paper.


:clap2:


----------



## Guest

littleredrooster, 
I have been looking at Valencia and as you say it's an excellent spot for travelling or communicating in all directions, this is what we are after, looking for a base and using it to travel, I have been to, Las Palmas, and Tenerife, but this was quite a while ago, and I loved the Islands, but the only problem I have, would we get tired of living on a small island, we have friends and family in Scotland, Italy and Bulgaria, so travelling in Europe is a must, but I'm not interested in living in those countries, thanks everyone for all the input and information.

Robert & margaret


----------



## littleredrooster

Robert46 said:


> littleredrooster,
> I have been looking at Valencia and as you say it's an excellent spot for travelling or communicating in all directions, this is what we are after, looking for a base and using it to travel, I have been to, Las Palmas, and Tenerife, but this was quite a while ago, and I loved the Islands, but the only problem I have, would we get tired of living on a small island, we have friends and family in Scotland, Italy and Bulgaria, so travelling in Europe is a must, but I'm not interested in living in those countries, thanks everyone for all the input and information.
> 
> Robert & margaret


Maybe worth your while having a look in the Turis, Montroy, Monserrat area, or maybe Villamarchante a tad further North, nice countryside, nice ppl, not too busy lots of cheap properties, should get cheaper yet.
Close to the Coastal, the Madrid and the Zaragossa and N.W.coast motorways, the Metro and the new fast train service, plus excellent beaches and nature reserves all down that coast.


----------

